# Prepaid ohne Festnetz ?



## Schani7 (14 März 2016)

Ich möchte mir als Österreicher eine deutsche Prepaid Karte holen.
Soweit ich seh, muss ich beim aktivieren aber immer eine (deutsche) Festnetznummer angeben. Also geht das garnicht ?


----------



## BenTigger (14 März 2016)

Bei welchem Telekomunikationsunternehmen denn?

Hier in Deutschland gibt es viele Handynutzer, die keine Festnetznummer besitzen.

Werbemodus ON 

Aldi Talk benötigt nur eine Telefonnummer bei der schriftlichen Registrierung für eventuelle Rückfragen. Aber mit E-Mail geht es auch


----------



## Smomiel (7 November 2016)

ich hab das bei Aldi gemacht und ich MUSSTE meine festnetznummer anbieten


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2016)

Tja, bei Dir ist das auch was anderes..... wenn ich da an Deinen  Whatsapp-Kommentar im anderen Thread denke.....


----------



## Reisender (6 April 2017)

Am 1.7. muss man sowieso schon beim Kauf den Ausweis vorlegen


----------



## Jeanno (2 Mai 2017)

und wie wird das bei schon ausgegebenen Prepaid Karten ???


----------



## Gaudamo (15 September 2017)

Neuerdings heisst es, man muss bereits freigeschaltene Prepaid Karten doch nicht im Nachhinein prüfen lassen.


----------



## GrosserT (11 Dezember 2017)

Das scheint zu stimmen, ich habe seit Jahren eine Prepaid Karte und mich hat dahingehend noch niemand kontaktiert.


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2017)

Deshalb floriert dahingehend ja auch der Markt.


----------



## KarinGust (22 März 2018)

Mancher Mobilfunkbetreiber fordert zum Aktivieren keine Ausweiskontrolle mehr


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

KarinGust schrieb:


> Mancher Mobilfunkbetreiber fordert zum Aktivieren keine Ausweiskontrolle mehr


Wer denn?


----------

